# Horizontal Bulges on Newer Roof



## Rob73 (Mar 23, 2021)

The roof was installed about six months ago and was a complete tear off with new plywood. Since installation, horizontal bulges have appeared with a few areas that are diagonal. The shingles have already sealed. The roof looked much better right after install and the bulges have only recently appeared. Is this an issue with the felt, a poor install or something different?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you have 1by boards as roof sheathing? That could be some of it, along with buckles in the underlayment. My guess is the underlayment though.


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. Not sure on the boards, it is my parent's house so was not around for install. If underlayment is the case, is the fix to just remove the affected shingles and fix the underlayment?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Rob73 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Not sure on the boards, it is my parent's house so was not around for install. If underlayment is the case, is the fix to just remove the affected shingles and fix the underlayment?


Yeah, it's a simple fix. With the roof being under a year old, the roofer should fix it free. If that were one of our jobs, we would.


----------



## Rob73 (Mar 23, 2021)

The roofer stopped by and claims that the underlayment is not an issue as when he pulled up a shingle it was straight. He is claiming that it is a manufacturing defect of the shingles and has nothing to do with their install job. Unfortunately I was not around to verify but does this pass the smell test for anyone here?


----------

